# biceps training



## steve1436114491 (Mar 18, 2004)

how often can i work my biceps,i currently do once a week


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

There's various thoughts on this, normally once a week if off cycle but twice should be OK if on but leave 3 days in between for recovery.

Don't forget that your arms will always get plenty of punishment when doing upper body.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

nah, only once per week if that. I dont train biceps atall, they get hammered when i do back...


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *I dont train biceps at all*


Ah

That explains why at 18 stone you only have 13" biceps!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

yeh mate i think once a week is plenty and as the others said they get hit hard with other excersises. i do 9 sets a week myself.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by Paul Govier
> 
> *Ah*
> 
> ...


lol, well you've seen the pix.... nuff said toothpick arm boy! lol

Nah, think you'd take me on arms mate, ill give you that, but ill send you crying when it comes to back, legs and cock...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Once a week. You could do like a standing bar curl and a hammer curl with dumbbells. That would be fine. More is not better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

You're both pussies when it comes to arms, I'll beat you both, arms down  , but on a more serious note, why the fcuk was this in the ladies section???


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

right panthro i take ur advice on arms and dopn't train them except heavy curls 2 sets a week on back day

but someone mentioned doing preacher and supersettting with hammers instead of rest>

i think it was miami

would you still recommend i just don't hit them except with the curls?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

keep what you are doing for now mate, and then change it in 6-8 weeks...


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

It's easy to get obsessed with just one bodypart, remember that it's the BIG exercises (Bench, Squat, Deadlift) that makes the whole body grow.........


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Jock said:


> It's easy to get obsessed with just one bodypart, remember that it's the BIG exercises (Bench, Squat, Deadlift) that makes the whole body grow.........


Exactly!!! It makes me laugh when people dedicate a whole day to arms... but dont train legs!!! lmao! Everyone is so bothered about biceps.... but remember, triceps make up 2/3 of the arm so if you are that bothered about arms, you need to spend more time on your tris!!

I love it coz i dont train biceps and my arms are much bigger than all the pretty BBC (Bench and Bicep Crew) boys at my gym and you cant say its genetics... uve seen my before pics! lol


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Too right mate, it seems in my gym no-one trains their lower body.

Sometimes I think I am the only one who uses the squat rack, a lot of guys have average physiques even though they have done buckets of roids and trained for years!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

What are you trying to say? that I dedicate my time in the gym to building my arms?  , nah, I just do my all my exercises evenly and go home. And yeah, your tris are what makes your arms bigger, not your biceps, biceps just make your arms look good.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hehehe lol

Are you an official member of the bicep brigade Insanity?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

yep, tris are where its at. but bis finish the package

have just finished a 4 day week of arm training, having a rest week this week and will tell you what the results are


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Jock said:


> Hehehe lol
> 
> Are you an official member of the bicep brigade Insanity?


Am I fcuk, I don't even know who they are. But I like my arms though, I've probably got bigger arms than paul now....again


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

Insanity said:


> Am I fcuk, I don't even know who they are. But I like my arms though, I've probably got bigger arms than paul now....again


and a bigger ego by the sound of it...  lol


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hehehe lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

Panthro said:


> and a bigger ego by the sound of it...  lol


I'm nowhere near your weight, yet my arms are pretty much better than most for my weight, read and weep  Beat that arm without sythanol or whatever at 15 stone, and I'll be bloody impressed


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

aye, very good stuff mate, got to give it to you buddy! Im impressed!

Id say the forearms might need a bit of work though.. some heavy grip stuff and some reverse curls etc will work well...

They about 18" mate? Not seen arms like that on a baby 15 stoner before..  lol Keep it up!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

Over 18 inches, forearms are fine  just bad angle in that picture, I'm sure you've seen the other pictures of me, oh and light is bad too, my arms actually look bigger for real  , the bloody camera makes them look smaller  , I've tried loads of different settings but doesn't work  .


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

good stuff... I know you love your arms.. so dont neglect anything else.. no point having 18" arms and 4" penis.. oh sorry mate, there isnt much you can do about that..


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

At least it's double what you have  , and I'm not neglecting anything else, it's just my arms seem to get the most gain whenever I'm on a cycle, I've got 1 1/2 inch out of this cycle so far, and this is a really weird bit, they actually gain over an inch when cold after I've done bicep training...does anyone else get this sort of gain or is it just me?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

i sure dont! Mine dont grow much.. in fact i should work on mine, but imnot ****d as they are very strong, and thats all i need them for.. not for size or show!  But i would like them t hit 20" one day.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeah, you don't work yours at all do you?  big mistake  , 20inch huh? I might reach that by next month


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

i work them, but not directly, by the time i've finished training back, im sick, so last thing i want or need to do is Bis! But they are almost 19.... so im not too ****d! But would like them to be in proportion with the rest of me..


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2004)

19 huh? gimme 2 weeks, I'll match you


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lol.. go for it.. then try to match me on everything else!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Nah, don't want to be that big, too heavy, I want to be able to run quickly and over big distances cos I play football. I just want some nice pecs, good arms, strong legs, nice abs, and a cute blonde bitch on my arm, that turns into a dirty horny bitch every night...I'm blabbering again...I'll stop now...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

jeeez, insanity. from your last post

are you talkin about me???!!!!

hahaha lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Are you blonde with big tits?


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i just want big arms but mine lag behind got 14 and a half inch arms and a 44 inch chest looks out of proportion from the side!

i fcking hate that, did 2 sets of bicep curls and in the rest period did 2 sets of light hammers about 10 reps each arm

get what i mean got a great result this week, i just don't know what else to do, except i dunoo, you 2 both have impressive arms and very opposite training styles i find it weird!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Site injections will make them big but I would not recomend going too overboard.

Hey Sanity, that looks good. Nice peak on the bicep. 18"? You got me by 1" Is that 18 cold or after an arm workout?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

It's cold, I'm aiming for 20 inch also, I don't reckon I'll get that much cos it'll mean I'll be too heavy, but I'll still probably beat panties to it  And I've never site injected in my biceps before anyone thinks it


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

I only do 4 set but go heavy, 16 when cold 18 when pumped. you dont havce to go mad.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Nathan, you are a chef manager? Are you a good cook too? Did you have to go to school?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Is that your chat up line now scott?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Is that your chat up line now scott?


 

I dont understand.

Do you mean like a pickup line?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yah, culutural misunderstanding


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Hey Nathan, you are a chef manager? Are you a good cook too? Did you have to go to school?


Hi hackskii

yes am a very good cook, and i was collage for 3 year, then spent some time inthe U.S. in CT which was one of the best thing a have ever done.

Nathan


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> yah, culutural misunderstanding


LOL GIVE IT TO MY BABY !!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

yeah, I mean pick up line, btw, where is winger? I ain't seen no posts by him for a while!


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

Insanity said:


> yeah, I mean pick up line, btw, where is winger? I ain't seen no posts by him for a while!


hwo that !!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

how do you mean whos that? he's like your god...only he's not, cos thats me, but he's like second in command...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Winger is at the river jetskiing. It is 90 degrees there and he is having fun and I am mowing my front yard

Also doing laundry

Also vaccuming

Also mopping

Dishes

Linnen

Soon beer drinking that should help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Nah, beer bad, it does sound like you need some tamoxifen though...all those womens jobs you're doing......tut tut


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

now how could I have a bad day with some good laughs like that?

I can see the Dr. is in and perscribing tamoxifen as usual. Actually I did take 40 mgs today.

Beer is ok as long as you dont abuse it like "I" do!!!

Oh well you know what they say: "What does not kill you will make you stronger!"

Now I dont know if that applys in this case (beer) but just thought I would throw that out at ya anyway...

Cheers Sanity


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

Insanity said:


> how do you mean whos that? he's like your god...only he's not, cos thats me, but he's like second in command...


 Thanks for the tip off GRAET ONE LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Woo, weighed in at 99kgs this morning!!! 1kg off from my target  , I'm heavier than paul now, and he's got 2 inches over me, only in height though, in case any fit swedish blonde women with big tits are reading this....


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

Insanity said:


> Woo, weighed in at 99kgs this morning!!! 1kg off from my target  , I'm heavier than paul now, and he's got 2 inches over me, only in height though, in case any fit swedish blonde women with big tits are reading this....


How heavy do you want to go big, BIG, OR FCUKING BIG


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

100kgs...thats good enough for me, thats not bad, I want the rest of those kgs on my pecs, thats the beauty of steriods, you can decide where you want the extra muscle


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

Insanity said:


> 100kgs...thats good enough for me, thats not bad, I want the rest of those kgs on my pecs, thats the beauty of steriods, you can decide where you want the extra muscle


Am big eney way 110kg which is not bad. but i like to get to 115kg before

i start cuting in. which will be 2 moths away


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

I think you need either some typing lessons or english lessons first by the looks of it, that was just unbelievable!


----------



## Nathan (Feb 1, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Am big eney way 110kg which is not bad. but i like to get to 115kg before
> 
> i start cuting in. which will be 2 moths away


LOL


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

getting back to the subject of biceps training...I think different things works for different people.some don't need to train them at all and they wil grow,some once per week, some twice per week at a reduced rate,and then there's ppl like arnie,who did something like 25 sets per workout for biceps alone.anyone who did that now would be told they were a fool and was overtraining.not that anyone should do tat much,just saying how different things work 4 different people.genetics are obviously a major factor as well.example:my calves r 3 inches bigger than my biceps,even tho i've never a single calf exercise in my life.experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2004)

Is that cos your biceps are small?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Vervefan there is some genetics at play here but also your calves are being used everyday. Calves, arms and neck should be the same size.

The body adapts to what ever load you put on it. It is only doing what it is told so to speak.

Look at fat and heavy people. Generally they have the biggest calves of anyone. There is a guy at work with 19 inch calves. He is really fat with little muscle tone but 19 inch calves is massive.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

19 inch WTF???


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

mine r 17 inch.arms r only 14 inch.15 and a half inch neck.my quads grow much better than my upper body.ah well...i'm one of the smaller guys remember insanity(90kg).i like my calves,not too big not too small,muscle with not much fat.i'd hate to have calves like the pro's, they look kinda sick IMO.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i would love some pro bodybuilders thighs, maybe i will buy some for christmas


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> I'm nowhere near your weight, yet my arms are pretty much better than most for my weight, read and weep  Beat that arm without sythanol or whatever at 15 stone, and I'll be bloody impressed


Now that is a nice clean room and nice tiles. Very nice Insanity! 

Were was that taken your gf's? I know it isn't your place cause I dont see the trolly jack.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

well if calves/upper arm/neck is supposed to be the same im fecked!

calves 17.5

arms 18.5

neck 21.5


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

winger said:


> Now that is a nice clean room and nice tiles. Very nice Insanity!
> 
> Were was that taken your gf's? I know it isn't your place cause I dont see the trolly jack.


I guess the holiday did you some good, that was fcuking hilarous, funnily enough, it's my place, it's one of my bathrooms, and I had the camera on the drugs cabinet and used a timer. I still don't have a gf  , although, I found someone I think I have a good chance with, well my mate said she can't take her eyes off me, she's 35, but she's well fit  Cue the jokes please....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big pete said:


> well if calves/upper arm/neck is supposed to be the same im fecked!
> 
> calves 17.5
> 
> ...


You must be kidding big pete! 21.5" neck? Nobody under 600lbs has a neck that big!

Just kidding. Are you sure you wernt measuring around your tie?

That is massive.

Yes, arms, calves and neck should be the same size and there should be atleast a 10" taper from chest to waist for a symetrical body.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> I guess the holiday did you some good, that was fcuking hilarous, funnily enough, it's my place, it's one of my bathrooms, and I had the camera on the drugs cabinet and used a timer. I still don't have a gf  , although, I found someone I think I have a good chance with, well my mate said she can't take her eyes off me, she's 35, but she's well fit  Cue the jokes please....


Had the camera on the drug cabinet. Is there any tamoxiphen in there?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2004)

No, of course not, I wouldn't leave tamoxifen where people can find it, I just have the usual mild stuff in there like cocaine, a few e's and a few tabs of acids, oh and a couple of spliffs


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What, No asprin?

No anti inflamitories like ibuprohpen?

No condems?

No lube?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

roflroflrofl, mine typiclaly consists of astihistamines, joints, ibrofen and good old FARMER FLAX SEED OIL, OO ARGh


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

oh yeha and the horse tranquliers and the pill cas i like the taste of the pill  taste like chicken


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

hackskii said:


> What, No asprin?
> 
> No anti inflamitories like ibuprohpen?
> 
> ...


Nah, I keep all that sh1t in the bedroom, makes women think I'm a sex god when I invite them in, which becomes a bit of a disappointment to them when I actually get down to it


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by hackskii

What, No asprin?

No anti inflamitories like ibuprohpen?

No condems?

No lube?

sounds like a good night on the town!!!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Nah, I keep all that sh1t in the bedroom, makes women think I'm a sex god when I invite them in, which becomes a bit of a disappointment to them when I actually get down to it


nah they know the minute they see my shrine they are seriously asking for some


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

asking for some what? you have a shrine? wtf are you man? a psychopath?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Nah, I keep all that sh1t in the bedroom, makes women think I'm a sex god when I invite them in, which becomes a bit of a disappointment to them when I actually get down to it


Dont they even notice that all the stuff is way past the expiration date?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2004)

No, most women I bring back are usually stupid, well they must be to come back with me anyways  , I just hate it when I want a one night stand and they're asking if they can see me again.....dumb bitches


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> No, most women I bring back are usually stupid, well they must be to come back with me anyways  , I just hate it when I want a one night stand and they're asking if they can see me again.....dumb bitches


They are just trying to hook up with a man that can support them. I dont blame them. If you were straight up with them in the beginning then you wouldn't have this problem.  Honesty is the best policy. I never dated a bird that I wouldn't marry. It just isn't worth the hassle. Boody call is a different story.


----------

